# Keyboard advice



## Montero (Jun 17, 2009)

My Microsoft ergonomic keyboard has just died after ooh, maybe ten years service - seemed to be the cable as in wiggle it and you'd get the connection back but has got worse over several weeks.  Opening up the keyboard killed it dead as couldn't get all the bits to line up properly afterwards.

Anyway, what I wanted to know was

1.  If I went for one of the cable-less remote keyboards, how secure is it?  If the signal can be read from outside the house, from how far away?

2.  Any recommendations regarding the current generation of ergonomic keyboards?  In the past I've seen what I call the spread out ones (like the Microsoft one that died) and clustered ones, which have all the keys in two little dimples.  What I need to be able to do is to have my hands meeting at the keyboard with about a 90 deg angle where they meet, this leaves my shoulders nice and relaxed rather than tensed from rearranging my hand angle to suit the straight across keyboard.


----------



## Who's Wee Dug (Jun 17, 2009)

I would suggest the new Microsoft ergonomic natural 4000 wired it's the same layout as the old elite model I was going to buy a wirless set, keyboard and mouse,but after reading about the wireless version not being very secure as your keystrokes can be traced, I got the 4000 wired and the natural wireless laser 8000 mouse you can read an online report about the wireless version.


----------



## The Ace (Jun 17, 2009)

There's also the fact that the wireless jobs are hell on batteries.

My K302 (no maker's name) was bough on ebuyer a couple of years back.  It's PS2 but has USB and audio couplings, meaning that my speakers and pen-stick plug into the keyboard.  (OK, you've 4 keyboard plugs instead of one but that's no problem once it's set up.)


----------



## Montero (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks folks, I went with the Microsoft 4000.  Also free trial of Amazon Prime so I can have it tomorrow.

Currently clunking away on a heavy key old keyboard that came with the first PC I ever bought.  It was the cheapest one we could find back in I think it was 1993.  Made by Olivetti and cost nearly £1,000.  Doesn't the computer world change fast!


----------

